# hs828 carb icing....



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

My hs828 (new to me) runs great but as many have complained the carb starts icing up after a few min. I have done some searching but no luck. Is there an icing kit for my model? Will gas line anti freeze help keep this from happening?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

gb387 said:


> My hs828 (new to me) runs great but as many have complained the carb starts icing up after a few min. I have done some searching but no luck. Is there an icing kit for my model? Will gas line anti freeze help keep this from happening?



Yes, Honda issued a Service Bulletin back in 2002 to address this issue. There is an anti-icing kit that shields the carburetor area and is easy to install. For the HS828, the part number is *06196-ZH9-305*, list price $78.33. Google the part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*

Here's how to install it:


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

crap!! This is getting expensive! What conditions cause carb icing? the blowing snow or just the cold or both?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

gb387 said:


> crap!! This is getting expensive! What conditions cause carb icing? the blowing snow or just the cold or both?


It is a combination of environmental factors, outside air temp, wind, humidity level, etc. all conspire to create a "just right" set of conditions for icing to occur. It's actually a pretty rare occurrence. But, when you have a snowblower that "...won't work when it's cold outside" it's embarrassing as a snowblower manufacturer. Honda ended up making the anti-icing kit standard equipment on later models of the HS928, which replaced the HS828 many years ago.


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well went ahead and ordered the snow guard kit and a light kit. I guess I get those 'just right' conditions more than usual. Not sure I really need the light but it took my order to free shipping! Either way its obvious the carb is icing up when my blower starts to surge I can park it in front of a small space heater while its running and in only a few seconds its back to running nice and smooth. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

gb387 said:


> Well went ahead and ordered the snow guard kit and a light kit. I guess I get those 'just right' conditions more than usual. Not sure I really need the light but it took my order to free shipping! Either way its obvious the carb is icing up when my blower starts to surge I can park it in front of a small space heater while its running and in only a few seconds its back to running nice and smooth. Thanks for the help!


If you sneak you wife's blow dryer out to the shop to help with de-icing your carb, we won't tell her where it went.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

gb387 said:


> Well went ahead and ordered the snow guard kit and a light kit. I guess I get those 'just right' conditions more than usual. Not sure I really need the light but it took my order to free shipping! Either way its obvious the carb is icing up when my blower starts to surge I can park it in front of a small space heater while its running and in only a few seconds its back to running nice and smooth. Thanks for the help!


I hope that the headlight wasn't too expensive since some of us have been really happy with the cheaper and brighter LED alternatives there are out there.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

gb387 said:


> Well went ahead and ordered the snow guard kit and a light kit. I guess I get those 'just right' conditions more than usual. Not sure I really need the light but it took my order to free shipping! Either way its obvious the carb is icing up when my blower starts to surge I can park it in front of a small space heater while its running and in only a few seconds its back to running nice and smooth. Thanks for the help!


Humidity has a lot to do with it. When I was in college I was originally studying to be a general science teacher and I had a meteorology class and the professor said that certain conditions can occur when the humidity is high and temperature at or just below freezing where ice build up can occur on aircraft wings and inside carburetors and cause loss of power in the engines and flight problems with the aircraft. Ironically if it is really cold like it tends to be in Minnesota after a snowfall it is unlikely for a carburetor to ice up since the humidity can be so low that there is not enough water vapor to condense into ice. Winterized engine simply divert some of the heat from the engine by warming the air going into the carburetor or warming the the outside of the carburetor enough to prevent icing from occurring. I made a home made shield to prevent ice from getting in the governor linkages. I haven't had any icing problem.


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

Just receives this kit all is installed itnin about an hour and I am ready to go. Was a very easy to install but little challenging figuring what direction the new parts went. SEEMS like this kit will work but I will find out this weekend when the snow starts to fall. 

I also installed the light and boom I can see!! I was skeptical on how well it would work but I think it will be well worth it!!


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

gb387 said:


> Just receives this kit all is installed itnin about an hour and I am ready to go. Was a very easy to install but little challenging figuring what direction the new parts went. SEEMS like this kit will work but I will find out this weekend when the snow starts to fall.
> 
> I also installed the light and boom I can see!! I was skeptical on how well it would work but I think it will be well worth it!!


They both work great. I've never had a snowblower with such a nice light. It freaks me out sometimes because at times I think it's a car coming up behind me it's so bright.


----------

